# Anyone woken by their bunny thumping before?



## Acacia-Berry (Apr 23, 2013)

This morning I woke up to Bunny repeatedly thumping her foot in her pen. Like, at intervals and in varying degrees of strength. My cat was in on the bed with me so she wasn't thumping bc of him (not that she does usually anyway, she encourages his bad behaviour bc she is not afraid of him). Her condo is situated where no direct sunlight reaches her (we're in a basement apt, we're lucky if sun comes in at all), no drafts, not too hot (heat goes off at night). I don't know why se was thumping!!

So I got up and gave her attention and gave her her morning cookie. She seems absolutely fine and the thumping stopped.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 23, 2013)

Giving her attention and treats was a bad thing for you...now she's gonna learn to do it every morning to get the same. That's how they train us slaves! Ha.

It's funny you bring that up. For the past two nights Thumper has started to Thump after we have been in bed a while. It hasn't woken me up since I always toss and turn for some time but I do wonder why. The dog both nights was sleeping in the den. Everyone else was asleep. Nothing out of ordinary in the house and since I was up I know there were no unusual sounds, at least that I could hear. The first night I thought of the story of the thumping bun chasing off a burglar.

I wonder if maybe an owl has been perching in one of the oaks and hooting. I may not hear it while in the house but with the giant bun ears he might. But so far he hasn't thumped more than six times and then stops.

One night during a storm when there were no lights on at night (we leave our dining room light on low when we go to bed) I walked past his room and he Thumped then. I guess in the dark he couldn't tell it was me.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Apr 23, 2013)

hahah I figured the attention might encourage her. From the room I called , "Bunny, stop it" before I got up and she did stop for like 5 minutes. Maybe she really was calling me to get up. She did not eat her cookie or her oats. But I'm not worried about her apetite because she ate the banana I offered her. 

Aw your Thumper. He heard an owl and thought you were the owl! haha  Or Thor.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 23, 2013)

Sometimes I can hear Ellie in her cage at night, tearing around and doing whatever she does. She wakes me up sometimes, she's even downstairs in the kitchen and I'm upstairs in our room. She makes weird rattling sounds and it startles me awake, because I guess in my sleep brain I think someone is trying to break in or something. 
I never go down and mess with her though, she settles after a while. 
When Foo was alive and out in the kitchen, I could always hear her slamming a hay box around or playing with something or running around. ahaha. I would come downstairs and she would be surrounded by a huge pile of hay! haha. Then she would sleep all day and start over again at night.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 23, 2013)

Rarely, Natasha will run into my bedroom late at night and thump. Usually as soon as she gets my attention she'll run under the bed and thump again, until I tell her that everything's OK. Then she quiets down. 

I have no idea what sets her off, usually, although once it was a tapping on the living room window, which was rather disconcerting when I woke up enough to hear it myself. 

It turned out to be one of life's Edgar Allen Poe moments...







"Nevermore" - except it wasn't. This crow's been visiting every few days for months.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 23, 2013)

Aaww Natasha has a friend! Lucky dog you, I would love for one to come visiting my window. I love Ravens and am a fan of Poe.


----------



## existenziell (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, a number of times. Hegel is infamous for thumping early in the morning. I have always thought that it's just him being angry at being in his cage and wanting to either come out of the cage or get food. He does thump too if either my bf or I get up in the middle of the night. For being such a small bunny, he is pretty loud (or maybe the walls of this apartment are just that thin).


----------



## chorxley (Apr 24, 2013)

So weird you guys all bring this up, mookie woke me up at 5:30 in the morning a couple of days ago. She was under my bed and wouldn't stop thumping. She hardly every thumps and especially not more than once at a time. But this went on for a couple of minutes, i started to talk to her and she calmed down for a second and then started all over again. until i got her out from under the bed and brought her into bed with me. I know i was giving her attention when i probably shouldn't have but she can get onto the bed on her own she didn't need my help. i can work out what her problem was. haha


----------



## JBun (Apr 24, 2013)

Sometimes something just spooks them. Weird sound, movement. Then they just need reassurance that everything is ok.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

I was awoken early, early, early! this morning by my new guy, Murray. Who happens to be a Flemish Giant x New Zealand and finally figured out how to escape his temporary home -.-' Had to start building it into his permanent one today! Just so I can sleep tonight haha. Ended up putting him in his carrier so I could get a few more hours of sleep. He was running around, chewing, digging and eat the bars of his cage! So loud...haha


----------



## Spikethebunny (Apr 25, 2013)

ALLLLL the time! Especially if I am late with breakfast. He usually gets fed around 6am when I get up for work, but some weekends I have had the nerve to try and sleep in. Spike will NOT have that at all. 
He has also woken me sometimes in the middle of the night thumping. When I was living alone with just him, it would freak me out because I'd be like, "what does he know or see that I don't?" Then I'd get all freaked out and not be able to get back to sleep. What I have learned now is that if it is not a "why is my breakfast late?" thump, he has usually heard someone in the hall of the building jingling their keys or carrying a plastic bag. Spike hates keys and bags. We don't know why. He is a weird dude. But that is why we love him.


----------

